# Uwe Boll kündigt Comeback mit neuem Film an



## Icetii (16. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uwe Boll kündigt Comeback mit neuem Film an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uwe Boll kündigt Comeback mit neuem Film an*


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2020)

Gibt's denn wieder neue Medienfonds und Steuerschlupflöcher?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2020)

Erst Corona und jetzt das! Hört das Katastrophenjahr 2020 denn gar nicht auf?


----------



## Leinad-Reign (16. Oktober 2020)

Yay!
Das sind ja mal nette News!
Von seinem Filmprojekt-vorhaben bin ich jetzt nicht so begeistert, aber mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
Immerhin gibt es dann mal wieder etwas von ihm. 
Und nur schlechte Filme hat er nicht gemacht, wie alle behaupten. Er bekommt schon auch was gutes mal hin : )


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Oktober 2020)

Uhh... Dexter kommt zurück und nun noch Uwe Boll. 

Die Rampage Filme sind gut gemacht und Postal ist immer noch ein spaßiger Klamauk. Hab seine Filme eigentlich immer gerne geschaut.


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich fand Alone in the Dark nicht schlecht.
Aber auch nur, weil ich großer Fan von Christian Slater bin. Und das Original nicht kenne. 

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass er nur Filme machen konnte weil er in großem Stil Medienfonds aufsetzte die das Steuerrecht ausnutzten. Die Filme konnten 40% Verlust einfahren - sie waren dank Nachsteuerrendite immer noch lohnenswert. So kann man auch zum Millionär werden.

Allein dafür gibt's von mir einen dicken Daumen nach unten. Absoluter Unsympath.


----------



## MrFob (16. Oktober 2020)

> Hierbei handelt es sich allerdings nicht um eine weitere Videospielverfilmung. Stattdessen ist das neue Projekt eher im politischen Bereich angesiedelt. Auch der Titel für den Film steht bereits fest. "Deutschland im Winter" soll das neue Werk von Uwe Boll heißen.



Ooooohhh shiiiiiiit! 

Wird Uwe Boll der naechste Michael Moore?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Absoluter Unsympath.



Eben da liegt auch für mich das Problem bei Uwe Boll. Auf der "Sympathie"-Skala liegt der Typ bei mir irgendwo zwischen Dieter Bohlen und Donald Trump. Ein absolut unerträglicher Charakter. Die Filme sind da schon fast nebensächlich, werde mir aber sicher keinen mehr anschauen, selbst wenn die Wertungen "gut" sein sollten.


----------



## Fraiser_ (16. Oktober 2020)

Hahaha...... Bitte nicht.


----------



## Basileukum (16. Oktober 2020)

"Schwer gestört, so scheint es zu sein, die dunkle Seite hat ihn übermannt."   Frei nach Meister Joghurt.

Nach einiger Betrachtung ist nicht viel dran, am menschengemachten Klimawandel, da waren wir im Mittelalter schon weiter, die Chance war höher mit einem Goldstück ins Himmelreich zu kommen, als beim aktuellen Klimaablaßhandel etwas für die Natur zu tun. Die Milliarden, dutzende Milliarden, hunderte Milliarden oder auch Billionen, die man mit dieser Ideologie schon kaputt gemacht hat, wären bei den Menschen selber besser aufgehoben gewesen, ein Teil davon in Renaturierung, das hätte auch schon viel beim Umweltschutz bewegt.  

Und die Migration, die ist selber gemacht. Seit Jahrzehnten. In Zeiten wo man darüber nachdenkt Bürger in Deutschland sogar in Regionen einzusperren ("Corona"), wird Hinz und Kunz aus aller Welt noch ungetestet nach Deutschland eingeflogen, die Reise per Fuß oder Bus und Bahn scheint schon zu anstrengend.  Integration findet nicht wirklich statt, viele Neuangekommende finden sich deillusioniert wieder.  

Beide Themen, Klimaschutz und Migration, scheinen eine Art Ersatzreligion für pseudoaufgeklärte Mitmenschen zu sein, welche es nochmal wissen wollen, auf dieser Erde, damit man "gut" war. Das wirkliche Leid was man dabei billigend in Kauf nimmt, darüber wird hinweggesehen. 

Da kommt aber der Herr gerade recht, um einen Film darüber zu machen. Ich würde sagen: "Weiter so!" Es braucht wohl noch etwas Schmerz bei den beschwatzen Massen, bis diese aus der Hüfte kommen.


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Nach einiger Betrachtung ist nicht viel dran, am menschengemachten Klimawandel, ...
> Und die Migration, die ist selber gemacht. Seit Jahrzehnten. ...
> Beide Themen, Klimaschutz und Migration, scheinen eine Art Ersatzreligion für pseudoaufgeklärte Mitmenschen zu sein, welche es nochmal wissen wollen, auf dieser Erde, damit man "gut" war. ...



Vielleicht erstmal die Faktengrundlage und Zusammenhänge verstehen?


A) Völlig egal, was dafür die Ursache ist: Die Erde WIRD immer wärmer.
Da braucht man jetzt nicht Einstein zu sein, um zu erkennen, daß wir spätestens ab 50° "Kälte" nachts nicht mehr an der Oberfläche des Planeten überleben können.

Wir MÜSSEN was gegen die Erderwämung unternehmen, wenn wir als Rasse "Mensche" auf Dauer weiter existieren wollen.


B) Wer ist denn Schuld an der Erderwärmung? (Spoiler: CO²)
=> https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/


C) Bei einer kontinuierlichen Erderwärmung wird es immer weniger Anbauflächen für Nahrung geben, da dort durch die Temperaturen der Boden zu trocken sein wird.
Es wird mehr und mehr Gebiete geben, in denen Menschen nicht mehr leben können, sei es jetzt wegen der Temperaturen oder wei les dort nichts mehr zu essen gibt.

=> Diese Menschen werden in Gebiete ziehen, in denen sie überleben können und kommen daher als Klimaflüchtlinge hier an.

Das alles hat rein gar nichts mit einer politischen Richtung, einer Ideologie oder "gut sein" zu tun, sondern das sind pure wissenschafliche Erkenntnisse.


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Oktober 2020)

Das hat die Welt gebraucht, politische Erziehung von Uwe Boll...
Ist sein Opa nicht in Auschwitz gesorben als er vom Wachturm gefallen ist? =D =D =D


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Oktober 2020)

Oh nein. 
Ich übernehme die volle Verantwortung und werde versuchen für einige Zeit in ein Kloster zu ziehen, inklusive Selbstgeißelung als Buße für meine Untaten.
Ich bin mir recht sicher, daß ich "IHN" gerufen habe, indem ich ihn hier:


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht sollte der Herr Chu auch mal mit den Verantwortlichen bei Disney vorher drüber reden.
> Ansonsten ist das so, als wenn Uwe Boll gerne dem Till Schweiger eine eigene Serie auf Disney+ spendieren würde...sein Wunschtraum, fernab jeglicher Realität.


mit seinem Namen erwähnt habe, vor über einer Woche.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Gans ehrlich, wer ist das? Ist jetzt kein Witz, ich kenne den gar nicht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Oktober 2020)

JESUS CHRISTUS ! 

Ich kann mich noch dunkel an seinen Rant Video erinnern, wo damals er seinen quasi Rücktritt verkündet hatte. Man war wirklich so doof und hat es ihm damals tatsächlich abgenommen


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Gans ehrlich, wer ist das? Ist jetzt kein Witz, ich kenne den gar nicht.



Ehrlich? Du als Gamer hast noch nie von dem gehört?

Ein deutscher möchtegern Filmmogul, der dank Steuertricks immer wieder Geld einsammeln konnte um als Regisseur und Produzent aufzutreten.
Mit Spezialisierungen auf (meist) unterirdischen Spieleverfilmungen. Die hier regelmäßig die Gemüter erhitzten. Und halt auch als Persönlichkeit ein ziemlicher Arsch.


Alone in the Dark 1+2
Blood Rayne 1-3
Far Cry
Postal
plus jede Menge anderer Trash (Schwerter des Königs und so Zeug)
(oh, ich dachte der war auch für Doom verantwortlich, aber das war dann doch etwas über seinem Niveau )


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mit Spezialisierungen auf (meist) unterirdischen Spieleverfilmungen. Die hier regelmäßig die Gemüter erhitzten.


Und leider möchten die Filme dabei Blockbuster sein. Wären sie bewusst auf Trash getrimmt, wärs ja nicht so peinlich.


----------



## Tek1978 (17. Oktober 2020)

Der Perfekte SchleFaZ XDXD


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2020)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Der Perfekte SchleFaZ XDXD


Eben NICHT (in meinen Augen)


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und leider möchten die Filme dabei Blockbuster sein. Wären sie bewusst auf Trash getrimmt, wärs ja nicht so peinlich.



Stimmt, das noch obendrauf.

Aber er konnte mit Stars abhängen. Morgan Freeman, Ben Kingsley, Burt Reynolds, Christian Slater, Jason Statham, ...
Ob die wussten worauf sie sich einließen? Ein passables Drehbuch macht noch keinen guten Film(emacher).

Geile Auszeichnungen:
Eine Vielzahl Nominierungen als schlechtester Regisseur, die er auch ein paar Mal gewann.
Außerdem bekam er die Goldene Himbeere für „Schlechtestes bisheriges Lebenswerk“ (nicht vergeben seit 1987 )

Hmm, "Darfur" gewann aber einen Indie-Preis.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Du als Gamer hast noch nie von dem gehört?


Vom Namen her habe ich den natürlich schon gehört, aber eben noch nie was von gesehen, denke ich mal. Und so wie du das interpretierst ist es wohl eh Sinnfrei. Danke.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Oktober 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Erst Corona und jetzt das! Hört das Katastrophenjahr 2020 denn gar nicht auf?



Das Jahr 2020 an sich böte sich schon wunderbar für einen Boll-Film an. Die Handlung wäre beschissen und abstrus genug. Es gibt eine globale Pandemie, die Leute kloppen sich deswegen nicht aufgrund knapper Lebensmittel die Fresse dick, nein. Sondern wegen Klopapier.  Und ein veganer Koch verbreitet Verschwörungstheorien. Dümmer geht's ja eigentlich nicht mehr. 

Fehlen nur noch schlechte Schauspieler.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch schlechte Schauspieler.


Die hat er doch eh immer, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Oder nicht?
Also daran wird es wohl eher nicht liegen.


----------



## St3veStratos (17. Oktober 2020)

Jaaaa! Gott sei Dank! Der Herr und Meister kommt endlich und erlöst uns mit oscarreifen Filmen und hoffentlich auch mit Til Schweiger.


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Die hat er doch eh immer, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Oder nicht?
> Also daran wird es wohl eher nicht liegen.



Morgan Freeman, Ben Kingsley, Burt Reynolds, Christian Slater, Jason Statham... 
Geld für Schauspieler hat er ja gehabt. Hätte er halt nur mal seinen Regisseur gefeuert.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Morgan Freeman, Ben Kingsley, Burt Reynolds, Christian Slater, Jason Statham...
> Geld für Schauspieler hat er ja gehabt. Hätte er halt nur mal seinen Regisseur gefeuert.



Nenn mir mal bitte Filme von dem, damit ich nicht ganz so blöde dastehe. Ich denke den ein oder anderen habe ich bestimmt gesehen, habe aber nicht gesehen das da steht von wem der ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Jahr 2020 an sich böte sich schon wunderbar für einen Boll-Film an. Die Handlung wäre beschissen und abstrus genug. Es gibt eine globale Pandemie, die Leute kloppen sich deswegen nicht aufgrund knapper Lebensmittel die Fresse dick, nein. Sondern wegen Klopapier.  Und ein veganer Koch verbreitet Verschwörungstheorien. Dümmer geht's ja eigentlich nicht mehr.
> 
> Fehlen nur noch schlechte Schauspieler.



In gewisser Weise könnte das schon die Handlung eines Uwe Boll Films sein. Trump als US-Präsident passt da auch prima ins Konzept.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Trump als US-Präsident passt da auch prima ins Konzept.


Zumindest könnte er dann die nächsten 4 Jahre vorplanen.


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal bitte Filme von dem, damit ich nicht ganz so blöde dastehe. Ich denke den ein oder anderen habe ich bestimmt gesehen, habe aber nicht gesehen das da steht von wem der ist.


Hat Loosa schon auf der letzten Seite gemacht.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich warte immer noch auf Uwe Bolls Marvel Avengers Bullshit Dirt!


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2020)

Ein Revival nach dem kaum einer gefragt hat. Boll ist wohl einer der untalentiertesten Regisseure überhaupt. Brauche den nicht wirklich zurück.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2020)

Seine Kern Aussage, so wie es PCG hier bring ist aber gar nicht unbedingt so verkehrt.


> "Wir sind völlig am Arsch! [...] wenn wir den Klimawandel nicht in den Griff kriegen, dann kriegen wir die Migration nicht in den Griff, und wenn wir die Migranten nicht mehr im Griff haben, dann könnten in Europa die Faschisten regieren, noch bevor uns der Klimawandel umbringt. Wir schlittern da gerade in eine Katastrophe rein, und irgendwie scheint das niemand zu sehen."


Nur verhaspelt er sich da gewaltig.
Man sollte "Klimawandel" eher mit Muslimischer Überschwemmung ersetzen. Dann passt es auch mit dem Wort "Migration" was er da reinbringt.
Und der Klimawandel hat weder etwas mit Migration noch mit Faschisten zu tun, sondern es ist die reine Machtgier der Obersten sogenannten Zehntausend und derer Politik.
Labert der Typ immer so einen Müll?


----------



## Raubhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir mal angeguckt was er so die letzten Jahre verbrochen hat.

Vor ein paar Jahren kam doch so Filme wie White House Down und Olympus Has Fallen. Uwe Boll hat Operation Olympus - White House Down produziert. Irgendein Kunde könnte aus Verwechslung zugreifen. 
Aber was mich verwundert hat, Assault on Wall Street war auch von ihm. Er war nicht gut, aber wohl mit das beste was er produziert hat mit einer 6,0 auf imdb. Der Rest bewegt sich meist zwischen 2 und 3 Sternen.
Und Dominic Purcell (Der Schauspieler von Michaels Bruder in Prison Break) hat in min. 3 seiner neueren Filme die Hauptrolle.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Oktober 2020)

Hätte jetzt nichts gegen weitere Boll Filme aber nur so Richtung Postal. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcrU9Mc4QPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur verhaspelt er sich da gewaltig.
> Man sollte "Klimawandel" eher mit Muslimischer Überschwemmung ersetzen. Dann passt es auch mit dem Wort "Migration" was er da reinbringt.



Ab und zu sollte man in Threads, in denen man diskutiert, auch die Postings lesen ...: https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...igt-comeback-mit-neuem-film.html#post10333528


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2020)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat aber jetzt nicht viel geholfen. Sie fährt jetzt ja erst recht nicht weiter.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2020)

Humane Alternative wäre gewesen einfach links an ihr vorbei über die grüne Ampel zu fahren. Das war halt eine typische Boll-Lösung mit ner SPAS12.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Oktober 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Humane Alternative wäre gewesen einfach links an ihr vorbei über die grüne Ampel zu fahren. Das war halt eine typische Boll-Lösung mit ner SPAS12.


Naja, eher die Postal-Lösung ... vermutlich Bolls einzige Spielverfilmung die den Geist des Spiels wirklich eingefangen hat.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt auch wieder. Zu Postal hat das natürlich gepaßt.


----------



## Malifurion (18. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich den Namen höre, drehen sich bei mir die Fußnägel nach oben. Einer der schlechtesten Regisseure, den diese Welt je gesehen hat. Ich kenne zwar noch wesentlich schlechtere, aber die kennt Gott sei Dank niemand.


----------



## AlBundyFan (5. November 2020)

der klimawandel wird weiter teile der welt unbewohnbar machen - in sahara-gebieten können nicht milliarden von menschen leben.
also werden die alle weiter nach norden wollen. das wird eine mitgrationsbewegung mit dem faktor 1000 von der 2015 wegen des syrien-krieges.


----------

